

Ask HN: What are current karma thresholds? - francoisdevlin

Can anyone shed some light on this?  I have an irrational need to associate numbers with a goal :)
======
imp
At 1,000 karma, pg mails you an autographed copy of On Lisp.

------
ddemchuk
I just broke 200 and got the ability to downvote comments...can't downvote
submissions though, not sure if that's even a possibility actually

~~~
icey
Nobody can downvote submissions

